
Ask HN: Disrupt the dental industry? - blitzo
I still can&#x27;t believe a veneer treatment for one tooth alone cost me my half-month salary. It would be nice if it to be added to YC&#x27;s RFS list.<p>Or is it already been disrupted that I&#x27;m not aware of?
======
TomMarius
Come to Europe, it costs (private care, outside the state healthcare system)
way less. Dental industry is OK, your healthcare system needs a disruption
(and I'm really not saying that it should be government-ran).

